# Your favourite tipple



## Caroline (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been inspired by the red wine and diabetes thread. So what is your favourite tipple and when do you have it?

My tipple is normally a couple of glasses of sweet white wine with my dinner on a Saturday evening. If I am the only one who fancies a drink (it's not worth opening a bottle for just me) I'll have a glass (or two if I'm feeling greedy) of Amarula or Baileys. I like Baileys in coffee, it is YUMMYLICIOUS


----------



## Monica (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol, maybe I shouldn't answer that, as I'm 99% teetotal.

I have been known to drink Malibou and pineapple, Cherry Brandy and orangejuice. And quite a few years ago there was a Green Banana "Brandy", which I drank with oj. But I can't remember when I last had an alcoholic drink, as I don't like the taste of wine or beer. (It's not sweet, that's why)

(I don't drink tea or coffe either!)


----------



## Garthion (Nov 22, 2010)

My favourite "tipple" is a nice welsh beer know as Dark Side of the Moose, brewed by the Purple Moose Brewery in Porthmadog it is a dark session ale that is just gorgeous.

For spirits I would go for Jameson Irish Whisky just becasue it is smooth.

Not reallya wine drinker but would be ok with a nice Rose or Cabernet.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cranberry and soda!! Teetotal since 9th January 2010!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 22, 2010)

Garthion said:


> My favourite "tipple" is a nice welsh beer know as Dark Side of the Moose, brewed by the Purple Moose Brewery in Porthmadog it is a dark session ale that is just gorgeous.
> 
> For spirits I would go for Jameson Irish Whisky just becasue it is smooth.
> 
> Not reallya wine drinker but would be ok with a nice Rose or Cabernet.



The beer sounds like one of the real ale type things hubby goes for, has more flavour and less gas and is stronger.


----------



## Garthion (Nov 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> The beer sounds like one of the real ale type things hubby goes for, has more flavour and less gas and is stronger.


It's about 5.2% and is recognised by CAMRA, winning Silver last year  The brewery have their Christmas beer out now "Merry X-Moose" which is also a very nice beer, I have a few bottles of each that I bought on Holiday 2 weeks ago, its my christmas day sorted


----------



## Caroline (Nov 22, 2010)

Garthion said:


> It's about 5.2% and is recognised by CAMRA, winning Silver last year  The brewery have their Christmas beer out now "Merry X-Moose" which is also a very nice beer, I have a few bottles of each that I bought on Holiday 2 weeks ago, its my christmas day sorted



Hubby belonged to CAMRA for a long time. A mouth full or two of the speciality beers is usually enough for me, and the people who drink them are usually more interesting than the larger louts that seem to populate the pubs drinking the stuff that tastes like K9P


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2010)

Usually any kind of micro-brewery real ale. But failing that, I really really like a Belgian beer called Kasteelbier. 11% and really smooth. Unlike normal strong beers it isn't sickly sweet either.


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2010)

Another tee totaler here my tipple of choice is lime and soda water has been since the forum meet in April lol.


----------



## katie (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I'm rather posh so...

a pint of Carling


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 22, 2010)

My favourite tipple is Southern Comfort and diet coke. But this sends my BG way up into the 20s, so I haven't had it for over a year. Tipple of choice is now white wine as it affects BG much less - but oh, how I miss Southern Comfort!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 22, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> My favourite tipple is Southern Comfort and diet coke. But this sends my BG way up into the 20s, so I haven't had it for over a year. Tipple of choice is now white wine as it affects BG much less - but oh, how I miss Southern Comfort!



Sometimes as a treat if it's not too much of a temptation other times is brilliant.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Sometimes as a treat if it's not too much of a temptation other times is brilliant.



Yes, I think I might have one at Christmas 

Thing is, I feel so horrible when BG is in the 20s that it's really not worth it. If I correct the high I end up with a monstrous hypo later on! Boo hiss to the D


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I have been inspired by the red wine and diabetes thread. So what is your favourite tipple and when do you have it?
> 
> My tipple is normally a couple of glasses of sweet white wine with my dinner on a Saturday evening. If I am the only one who fancies a drink (it's not worth opening a bottle for just me) I'll have a glass (or two if I'm feeling greedy) of Amarula or Baileys. I like Baileys in coffee, it is YUMMYLICIOUS



I go mad at................................................christmas time!, last year I had a Baileys AND a Snowball. Really I'm a tea drinker, I love tea so much. I might double up this christmas and have TWO Snowballs. Sheena


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 22, 2010)

For me I am rather into my real ales. At the moment my favourite is the Badger Golden Champion which is lovely.

Tom


----------



## casey (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm another one who is teetotal.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 22, 2010)

Rarely drink these days, can't be bothered with the effect of highs and lows, but in a perfect world I'd drink lots of wine, red or white depending how I feel, cocktails (a friend used to buy me these in my younger days!!  He was the only one working and hence the only one with money!!) and I like a coffee liqueur called "Sheridans"  I like cider too!


----------



## Annimay (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't drink much most of the year - but at christmas I do like a liqueur.  I'm with flutterby, my favourite is Sheridans and I treat myself to a bottle each year.  It's in two half bottles joined together, one is coffee and one is cream.  If you pour it right the coffee bit is at the bottom and the cream is at the top.  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sheridans-Irish-Coffee-Cream-Liqueur/dp/B004AFT8VI


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Southern Comfort and Canada Dry, slurp!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 22, 2010)

It's got to be 

Vanilla Vodka and Tonic!!

& I must confess if I drink tonic it has to be full fat - diet is truely disgusting (bend me over and smack ma butt!!)


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 22, 2010)

I have not drunk much alcohol this year at all but more by accident than a deliberate choice.  I do enjoy some drinks though, albeit in moderation (most of the time  ).

In a pub I will only drink real ale, generally depends on what is available but amongst my favourites are Lees GB Mild; Fullers Chiswick and Hop Back Entire Stout.  

With a meal I like red wine, Italian Chianti and Argentine Malbecs are good although my number one choice would be Italian Barolo.  Sadly it is too expensive to drink on a regular basis.  

I also really enjoy port, a glass of which with some cheese followed by a strong coffee is the perfect finish to any meal.  

Having said all that I am also quite satisfied with a chilled glass of tap water!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice cool glass of Chardonay..........or a Martine and Lemondade.

Also partial to a real ale shandy


----------



## KateR (Nov 22, 2010)

A nice half of IPA.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2010)

When I could tolerate the stuff, I liked a Bombay Sapphire with Schh, ice and lemon. I also enjoyed the occasional Mojito or Daquiri. Cobra or Kingfisher with a curry and Tsing Tao with Chinese.


Oh yes, I used to be a member of CAMRA so a good pint was a nice treat now and again.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 23, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Also partial to a real ale shandy





Sacrilege!!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Sacrilege!!



I am always in trouble when I have a guiness shandy...


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 23, 2010)

Mostly, I'm a lager lout. But I also enjoy a nice red wine, I like fruity white wines on occasion as long as they are not too sweet.

Spirits and me don't get on very well anymore. I blame that on me abusing them in my youth, but very rarely I'll have a vodka n diet coke.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 23, 2010)

I very rarely drink alcohol any more, I might have a drink of Smirnoff Ice at Christmas and a glass of wine with my Christmas dinner but that's about as much as I indulge these days.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 23, 2010)

Hells Bells reading this has whet my whistle some whot!!

Current consuming a tinnie of Carlsberg, well tins are cheaper than bottles and it is often cheap in supermarket.

What's my fav? Well I find that question as difficult as whats your favourite album!

I was raised as a lager lout, have sidled over to cider on occasion, more recently put on a fake beard for some real ale, love a stout or mild/dark. Also got into the vino mainly rouge but some summer days call for blanco. Also raised on malt scottish whisky (no E!) but side steppped to brandy rum tequila and even touch the whites and enjoy a voddy on the rocks, after meals (or anytime really) I'd happily partake in a portion of port. On honeymoon I was loving banana daquiri (sp?)

Short answer, lager (carlsberg export), or beer (BSA hogsback), red wine (not fussy), malt (show me a bad one!), or voddy (large one) on rocks!

I'm off for a drink now!!

Cheers

Rossi 

PS I don't drink much really just have a broad taste!


----------

